# Stand for Exo Terra 36x18x24



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you recommend a stand for an Exo Terra 36x18x24? Besides the Exo Terra cabinet, are there any other choices? For example, an IKEA TV stand?
Thank you.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

No idea what a built out Exo that size weighs, but if you look for something from Ikea, be very careful about weight ratings for the furniture and even weight distribution. A viv isn't nearly as heavy as an aquarium but a lot of Ikea furniture isn't particularly sturdy. They _may_ have something.

The other alternative is to use aquarium stands. Most of them will be more than you need in terms of load-bearing capacity but that's not a bad thing -- there's a variety of flat-packed aquarium furniture you'll be able to find through aquarium shops.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fahad said:


> No idea what a built out Exo that size weighs, but if you look for something from Ikea, be very careful about weight ratings for the furniture and even weight distribution. A viv isn't nearly as heavy as an aquarium but a lot of Ikea furniture isn't particularly sturdy. They _may_ have something.
> 
> The other alternative is to use aquarium stands. Most of them will be more than you need in terms of load-bearing capacity but that's not a bad thing -- there's a variety of flat-packed aquarium furniture you'll be able to find through aquarium shops.


Thank you.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

So you essentially need a 40 gallon breeder aquarium stand if you go the aquarium stand route. Lots of choices much just depends on your goals and desired look.

the Imagitarium Brooklyn Metal Tank Stand seamed to be popular with some tank people based on cost and looks.

Most local big box hardware stores will also sell 18 inch deep wire shelving set ups that will support over 300 lbs per shelf. 

If you enjoy DIY stuff it isn't too difficult to build a stand.
.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

TravisH said:


> If you enjoy DIY stuff it isn't too difficult to build a stand.


Says you. I tried to build a stand one time and this is what happened:


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> Says you. I tried to build a stand one time and this is what happened:
> View attachment 297472


That's the first step.

Aggressive stochastic tinkering will get it done. Eventually.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

And to answer the question for real... I had a local welder build all of my stands to spec out of 3/4" bar stock. All of my stands are double deckers and I have one that has a 36x18x36 on top and a 36x18x24 on the bottom. It suits my needs since I have never had a frog rack like lots of folks have - just a bunch of these double deckers all over my "living" room. 

Mark


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Fahad said:


> Aggressive stochastic tinkering


I will be using this phrase in the future. Thanks, @Fahad!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> I will be using this phrase in the future. Thanks, @Fahad!


It's a lifestyle choice. 😑


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Encyclia said:


> Says you. I tried to build a stand one time and this is what happened:
> View attachment 297472


If you actually build it correctly but then you put the terrarium on the “DIY” table.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

To the question, I usually get stands from Target or Amazon. Usually, Target is out of stock though. But these are at the minimum 18x18x18. I buy stands that usually either have a drawer or have a little tiny space that I can fit deli cups or any other needs in it. Here’s an example of one of my stands:

PS: I don’t really have a use for this space so I just put some seashells and this cool piece of bismuth.















lol I just wanted to show- off my bismuth. how off topic.


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

Danio27 said:


> Can you recommend a stand for an Exo Terra 36x18x24? Besides the Exo Terra cabinet, are there any other choices? For example, an IKEA TV stand?
> Thank you.


I sympathize, because for my two Exos (one that size, the other the same dimensions but the other orientation) I searched high and low for something that would (a) definitely hold the weight and (b) be large enough to more-than-accommodate its 18" thickness, as most aquarium stands and the like are not wide enough. I was looking for things _more _than 18" because the if the tank ever got bumped out of alignment, I envisioned that lip around the tank base would have posed a problem (either breaking or resting unevenly causing localized pressure on the bottom glass). I've never felt comfortable with the design, however sleek, of having a tank sit exactly flush with the edges of the stand. A stand not being too tall or too short was another piece of the puzzle, though not as limiting. I took notice at a local fish store how high they were displaying their tanks of similar size, and roughly 3' off the ground was a common height that put tanks at a good level for viewing while standing, which is how my tanks would be seen. I wanted a furniture-y look rather than something more like industrial shelving because both tanks are in my main living space, but I ended up with the latter because I couldn't find an _affordable _piece of furniture that satisfied both those requirements. According to someone on the forum here that I asked a year or so ago, each of that size tank weighs about 75 pounds empty. So, rounding-up for wood hardscaping and substrate wetness, I was aiming for a 100-lb. load capacity at least. (Perhaps overkill depending on the wood used, but I like to have safety margins.)

Here's what I looked at:

aquarium stands
side tables, end tables, coffee tables, console tables, tv tables, shorter bookcases, those cube-cubby "bookcases," dining room sideboards/servers, and so on...basically any sort of furniture-type table, especially those meant to support weight like for dishes/cookware or books
potting benches
kitchen islands and kitchen carts
changing tables (not bad for dimensions and height, actually, but was too iffy on the weight; of course, babies and their diapers/clothes don't weight that much!)
pet crates that are table-like, such as those for larger dogs where the person wants a furniture-type look for the crate because it stays in a living room or something; this came close but few had weight ratings for the top (understandable since that's not its primary use, but frustrating)
kitchen cabinets, which might have worked if I "hacked" them a bit, but that's out of my capacity with limited tools at present
garage storage cabinets
garage workbenches (closest contender here was actually an Ikea item - their metal BROR shelf unit with a wooden top that's just barely over 3' x 1.5' and about 3' high; was only black-coated metal/wood when I saw it but now it comes in white, which is nice if you have white walls like I do; I think the only reason I passed on it was the borderline weight capacity)
probably more I can't even remember at this point!

Here's what I ended up with, one for each tank:

- one of those commonly-used sturdy wire shelving units, in this case about 3' high and the 24" deep version; got online and assembled easily with the typical snap-on shelf braces...amazing those things hold the weight they do; I wanted white like I have on my older plant stands that are the typical 18" depth, but chrome was the only option; so much for avoiding industrial, but it's not too bad and I can either switch it out with something better some day or cover it somehow; this is the 36" long's table, and I have the tank sitting on a piece of 3/8" wooden board cut just larger than the tank footprint so the lip is on an even surface and doesn't fall through the wire shelf slats

- a kitchen work table [pic below] that's sold by those online restaurant supply stores; meant to hold heavy small kitchen appliances and has just one shelf plus the top, which is all I need; stainless steel so if the tank ever leaks, just like the wire racks above I don't have to worry about it compromising the structural integrity of the stand (as with the particleboard/fiberboard furniture); again, more industrial than my tastes but it gets the job done. The company offers cut-to-size legs for a tiny fee (or free, I forget) so I had it shortened by just a few inches so the tall tank sits at a better viewing/maintenance height for me since this is the 36" high's table. I use a cut-to-size carpet anti-skid pad (that happens to be waterproof too) for the tank to sit on to make extra sure that thing doesn't slide around if accidentally bumped since it sits near a doorway and a walking path. Easy to assemble and can easily serve something akin to its originally designed function if I ever use a different stand someday.









Unconventional, perhaps, but it gets the job done while giving me peace of mind for sturdiness. (Even on wall-to-wall carpet, which is what this apartment has.)
For my part, I also realize Exo Terra makes stands for its tanks, but I was wary of not only the aforementioned lack of wiggle-room between the tank footprint and the table top dimensions, but also the materials the stand was made out of. Pity I wasn't in this hobby a couple of decades ago when my parents still had their basement wood shop, because then a custom stand would have been kind of a given!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

My 36" x 18" x 36" Exo Terras are on stands by a company called Aquatlantis. The model I use is the Elegance Expert 93 BG.

They're solid as hell because they're meant to hold fish tanks full of water, sleek and modern, and come in a a few finishes -- gloss white, gray wood grain, black -- I use the gloss white as it matches some of my furniture and the wood grain was too close to my floors.

They also have open slots in the back to run misting lines etc.

The only drawback is they're not particularly cheap, they run me around $338 CAD after taxes but they're quite well-made.

Exo Terras aren't _really_ 36" x 18" -- they're just a touch shorter and shallower, so they don't sit flush with the edges, almost but not quite.


----------



## riot (Dec 4, 2020)

Chlorophile said:


> A kitchen work table


These come in different sizes, holds 800 pounds, and could probably be painted:









Regency 24" x 36" 16-Gauge Stainless Steel Equipment Stand with Galvanized Undershelf


This Regency 24" x 36" stainless steel equipment stand is built to stand up to daily use in even the busiest commercial kitchens. Great for holding countertop equipment, this stand provides additional space in your kitchen to maintain a clean and organized environment. Featuring a durable 16...




www.webstaurantstore.com





Not bad for ~$160


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

riot said:


> These come in different sizes, holds 800 pounds, and could probably be painted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad deal. Dimensions likely would mean some modification of the vivarium if used... 36 inches length and 16 gauge walls would make the inner dimension 35 7/8.


----------



## riot (Dec 4, 2020)

TravisH said:


> Not a bad deal. Dimensions likely would mean some modification of the vivarium if used... 36 inches length and 16 gauge walls would make the inner dimension 35 7/8.


ExoTerras are actually a little shy of 36", but it probably depends on if it's inside or outside dimesnsions/etc.

Same website also sells a bunch of other sizes, I happened to be looking at them when I saw the post above haha.


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

I had a double stand built for me. Just gave the dimensions and roughly how much weight it has to hold. Can hold two 36 inch long tanks. Cost 150 dollars.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Chlorophile said:


> I sympathize, because for my two Exos (one that size, the other the same dimensions but the other orientation) I searched high and low for something that would (a) definitely hold the weight and (b) be large enough to more-than-accommodate its 18" thickness, as most aquarium stands and the like are not wide enough. I was looking for things _more _than 18" because the if the tank ever got bumped out of alignment, I envisioned that lip around the tank base would have posed a problem (either breaking or resting unevenly causing localized pressure on the bottom glass). I've never felt comfortable with the design, however sleek, of having a tank sit exactly flush with the edges of the stand. A stand not being too tall or too short was another piece of the puzzle, though not as limiting. I took notice at a local fish store how high they were displaying their tanks of similar size, and roughly 3' off the ground was a common height that put tanks at a good level for viewing while standing, which is how my tanks would be seen. I wanted a furniture-y look rather than something more like industrial shelving because both tanks are in my main living space, but I ended up with the latter because I couldn't find an _affordable _piece of furniture that satisfied both those requirements. According to someone on the forum here that I asked a year or so ago, each of that size tank weighs about 75 pounds empty. So, rounding-up for wood hardscaping and substrate wetness, I was aiming for a 100-lb. load capacity at least. (Perhaps overkill depending on the wood used, but I like to have safety margins.)
> 
> Here's what I looked at:
> 
> ...


I like this kitchen work table. Thank you.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

I really like the UNS Aquarium stand. It's made of natural wood and it looks like a piece of furniture but it's not cheap. The UNS 90U can hold the Exo Terra 36x18x14 and it costs $619.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fahad said:


> My 36" x 18" x 36" Exo Terras are on stands by a company called Aquatlantis. The model I use is the Elegance Expert 93 BG.
> 
> They're solid as hell because they're meant to hold fish tanks full of water, sleek and modern, and come in a a few finishes -- gloss white, gray wood grain, black -- I use the gloss white as it matches some of my furniture and the wood grain was too close to my floors.
> 
> ...


I just look it up. Beautiful stand! but I don't think it's available in the US.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Danio27 said:


> I just look it up. Beautiful stand! but I don't think it's available in the US.


They're not a Canadian company so I imagine someone in the US may distribute it ... check with a larger aquarium shop, I'm not familiar with what's down there.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fahad said:


> They're not a Canadian company so I imagine someone in the US may distribute it ... check with a larger aquarium shop, I'm not familiar with what's down there.


I did a quick Google search for the model that you use and couldn't find anything in the US. I'll keep search. Thank you.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Danio27 said:


> I really like the UNS Aquarium stand. It's made of natural wood and it looks like a piece of furniture but it's not cheap. The UNS 90U can hold the Exo Terra 36x18x14 and it costs $619.
> 
> View attachment 297510


That is a nice looking stand. You should be able to have it built for cheaper by any local cabinet shop. It really isn't too difficult to build that sort of stand. There is a review out there about that particular stand actually only being 35 7/16 from an online retailer so keep that in mind.

I built an ADA style stand over Christmas. Just plain 3/4 ply build, trimmed out with maple and then matte black formica.


----------



## Danio27 (Oct 1, 2010)

TravisH said:


> That is a nice looking stand. You should be able to have it built for cheaper by any local cabinet shop. It really isn't too difficult to build that sort of stand. There is a review out there about that particular stand actually only being 35 7/16 from an online retailer so keep that in mind.
> 
> I built an ADA style stand over Christmas. Just plain 3/4 ply build, trimmed out with maple and then matte black formica.
> View attachment 297533
> View attachment 297534


That's a beautiful stand! I wish I would be as talented as you.


----------



## HammyDavisJr1 (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm considering this for my 18x18x24.









BEKVÄM Kitchen cart, birch - IKEA


BEKVÄM Kitchen cart, birch. Solid wood is a durable natural material that you can sand and treat the surface as needed. Provides mobile extra storage, utility and work space.




www.ikea.com














Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

